# Rabbit



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

I went for a early morning walk and got this rabbit from about 10metres,it sat up with its back to me and I put a 12mm lead straight to the back of its head.. Nice clean kill dropped on the spot.


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice shot. Squirrel season just opened here today, but slingshots are not legal to use. Enjoy that bunny dinner.


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Mr Riley. That's a shame you cant hunt them with your catty 

I only hunt on land wher I have permission..


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shoot you defenetly got it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, indeed! That furry critter makes my mouth water. There are lots around here that people have released, but they tend to cluster around hospitals and schools. Hard to find any out in the bush ... guess there are too many predators. And city folks get really grumpy when you shoot a bunny ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

The BEST walks end with something for the pot!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Great shooting! What slingshot did you use?


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

hashbrown said:


> Great shooting! What slingshot did you use?


It's shaped like a sps. It's Aluminium. And must state it is not a performance catapult sps. I don't know wher it came from I was gifted it from a friend


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shot ! nice sps as well


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice one mate. You know you've made a good hit when blood comes out of the ears like that.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Good size rabbit. Nice going!


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the comments everyone. It was a nice clean shot


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the comments everyone. Youcanthide yeah mate it was a nice clean shot


----------

